# Electrical question...any sparks out there !



## Adam4868 (7 May 2021)

Ok so the trip on our consumer box for the downstairs lights was tripping a few days ago.Reset it and all well,then becoming more frequent.Checked bulbs all seemed ok.Then thought outside light maybe problem.Took off and all seemed fine,all lights ok.Then tonight all the lights have gone out bar the interior porch light and the fuse hasn't tripped ! 
Any ideas ?


----------



## slowmotion (7 May 2021)

Are all the iffy lights on the same circuit breaker? If so, it might be a loose connection somewhere near (or on) the porch light.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2021)

Yes sorry all on same circuit downstairs.If I flick the trip off last remaining light goes off.I put the outside light back on to try it and worked aswell.So only front porch and outside light works ?


----------



## Mark Grant (7 May 2021)

Possibly a loose connection, lighting circuits are daisy chained, perhaps the porch light is the first in the run.
If you are competent and happy to do so, check all the connections in the roses and switches.
More likely the roses or junction boxes.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2021)

Mark Grant said:


> Possibly a loose connection, lighting circuits are daisy chained, perhaps the porch light is the first in the run.
> If you are competent and happy to do so, check all the connections in the roses and switches.
> More likely the roses or junction boxes.


Thanks I'll wait till it's light tommorow and I've a clear head ! Or try and get a spark.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks I'll wait till it's light tommorow and I've a clear head ! Or try and get a spark.


Trip the breaker first and you should be OK!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2021)

Mark Grant said:


> Trip the breaker first and you should be OK!


Thanks yes thought I'd cured it by removing outside light.Worked fine all lights ok for two days.Then tonight,no trip but all light bar the front two.Thanks for your time !


----------



## Mike_P (7 May 2021)

Water is often the cause of a trip, had it with a leak on the washer and a iron on steam. Check the isolation on any outside connection boxes etc.


----------



## sleuthey (8 May 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Are all the iffy lights on the same circuit breaker? If so, it might be a loose connection somewhere near (or on) the porch light.


This ^^
It’s unlikely the outside light itself will form part of the of a radial main (daisy chain). There is probably a junction box for it indoors (may well be behind its switch) and this is the first thing I would check.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

sleuthey said:


> This ^^
> It’s unlikely the outside light itself will form part of the of a radial main (daisy chain). There is probably a junction box for it indoors (may well be behind its switch) and this is the first thing I would check.


I'll have a look when home from work thanks ! Like I say the light in the porch and outside light are on one double switch and both work fine,no tripping but the rest of downstairs is off.Was tripping 3 days ago but could reset and fine.Then now nothing.


----------



## sleuthey (8 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'll have a look when home from work thanks ! Like I say the light in the porch and outside light are on one double switch and both work fine,no tripping but the rest of downstairs is off.Was tripping 3 days ago but could reset and fine.Then now nothing.


On that basis I would be unscrewing the Ceiling Rose of the PORCH light and checking all is tight (with the breaker off). The outside light probably piggybacks current off the porch light and the rose will effectively be the junction box.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

Thanks I'll let you know how I get on later


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

sleuthey said:


> On that basis I would be unscrewing the Ceiling Rose of the PORCH light and checking all is tight (with the breaker off). The outside light probably piggybacks current off the porch light and the rose will effectively be the junction box.


Had a look and all seems ok,both lights and switch.Im going to have to try and get hold of a spark Monday.
Beer and candles tonight 😁 I'll tell the kids it's like when I was a lad....


----------



## sleuthey (8 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Had a look and all seems ok,both lights and switch.Im going to have to try and get hold of a spark Monday.
> Beer and candles tonight 😁 I'll tell the kids it's like when I was a lad....


Got any squirrels or birds nesting in the porch roof?


----------



## gbb (8 May 2021)

Worth checking the light at the top of the stairs, its switched downstairs and is part of the downstairs loop.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

gbb said:


> Worth checking the light at the top of the stairs, its switched downstairs and is part of the downstairs loop.


Sorry...I'm not the brightest on electrics.You mean the switch downstairs that is a double that does two lights (upstairs and downstairs ) ?


----------



## gbb (8 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry...I'm not the brightest on electrics.You mean the switch downstairs that is a double that does two lights (upstairs and downstairs ) ?


Yes.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

gbb said:


> Yes.


Thanks ! Will try it tommorow.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2021)

Checked switch downstairs seems ok,turns light on upstairs but not downstairs.Switch upstairs ok...I give up.Time to try and find a sparky.Thanks for the help though !


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2021)

A simple fault with a switch or socket can cause trips. I found an issue with a kitchen wall socket that was causing the whole house to trip - took some time to find out what it was. We also have an outdoor light that can cause electrical issues occasionally (water get's in the connection).


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> A simple fault with a switch or socket can cause trips. I found an issue with a kitchen wall socket that was causing the whole house to trip - took some time to find out what it was. We also have an outdoor light that can cause electrical issues occasionally (water get's in the connection).


Yea I know,but it's not tripping the fuse.Was but not anymore.


----------



## jowwy (9 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I know,but it's not tripping the fuse.Was but not anymore.


Have you checked all the bulbs…….a blown bulb can cause the rest not to work


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> Have you checked all the bulbs…….a blown bulb can cause the rest not to work


Yea thanks mate...first thing I did.Managed to get a spark I know to have a look on his way home tommorow evening.Done all I can with my knowledge....isn't much !


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2021)

Not that anyone's interested but had the sparky round tonight and sort of sorted ! Couldn't find exactly where the fault was but he thinks more than likely a junction box under the floor.Tested all lights and switches which were ok.So wired it up to the upstairs light ring and we have light ! 
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2021)

Well started to blow again,been two evening tracing it to a broken wire in wall cavity.Managed to pull a new wire through last night after excessive sweating...lucky I know the spark ! Fingers crossed now.


----------



## gbb (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Not that anyone's interested but had the sparky round tonight and sort of sorted ! Couldn't find exactly where the fault was but he thinks more than likely a junction box under the floor.Tested all lights and switches which were ok.So wired it up to the upstairs light ring and we have light !
> Thanks for the replies


My first reaction was....it will be back.


Adam4868 said:


> Well started to blow again,been two evening tracing it to a broken wire in wall cavity.Managed to pull a new wire through last night after excessive sweating...lucky I know the spark ! Fingers crossed now.


We have a fault on a machine at work, occasionally blows fuses, sometimes consecutively, one after the other,,..then it's ok for a month. It's ok now....but it's not of course.
Glad you found the source...nightmare.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

gbb said:


> My first reaction was....it will be back.
> 
> We have a fault on a machine at work, occasionally blows fuses, sometimes consecutively, one after the other,,..then it's ok for a month. It's ok now....but it's not of course.
> Glad you found the source...nightmare.


Was fine for two days after he'd been and tested each switch,light fitting.Then wired it to upstairs ring.
I kid you not he rang to ask if ok and the moment I put the phone down....tripped ! 
He was saying they don't wire it like that anymore,junction boxes under floor.Said they do it to the lights so easier to detect fault ? Something like that anyway.


----------

